# Chat Room Added



## BigC (Feb 29, 2004)

*A chatroom has been added as requested to the site and is now open

There is a link in the header of every page just below the login/out button or click here

Simply enter a name and enter the chatroom, no further registration etc. is required. If you do not have java installed there will be a link on the chat page and a prompt for you to install it for the first time.

Reply to this thread if you have any problems*


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yey im soooooo excited , thankyou admin, we love you :love7:


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I am waiting to chat but its hard when I am the only one in the room!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol what we thought we would do is do a big chat on a sunday at 7 pm English time which is about 2 pm in alot of places in US so that we would all be on at the same time and then the rest of the time just pop in or pm people who are online to see if they want to chat.

lets have a list of names who can make it this sunday

Me I will be there for sure


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I just went into the chat room.....I was the only one there


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I think what we should do is that when we are on the forum we should sign into the chat room and stay on until we are ready to leave, that way if someone else comes on to see whats going on they can get into the chat room too. 
I also think a big once a week chat is a great idea, that way all of us know when we will be on. I think it will be 1pm by me, but thats okay because I dont work sunday


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks Admin, I am so exited about the chat room!!!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Itd also be a good idea if ne one logs into the chat they can post a new message on the actualy forum letting people know that they r in chat. I know in alot of forums the chat only really works well when you schedule a time.
mia
x


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yes so does everybody think sunday at 7pm english time (2pm) alot of places in america - do you think this is a good time :?:


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

i'll be there ozzy and lilly's mom...also im there now, only one there, but ill leave it open till im coming off. but i definately will try to make it on sunday


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

How fun! I'll be there!


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

Well I wanted to be there! I have a ballgame to go to at 1:00 and I think I'm in the 2:00 time zone  But I'll check in when I get back just in case someone's still on or comes in late. But next Sunday for sure.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I cannot be here at 2.00. I am going to a BBQ today.
Hopefully I'll be able to make it next time!
I was able to chat with chimama yesterday.


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

I will be there at 7PM this Sunday for sure!!!
This will be great


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

well its 7 15 and only me and jonathan have turned up  come on guys or this chat thing aint going to work


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

right im trying to log in now cept i need to get the plug in first for this comp


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

my flipping computer decided to give me hell until now and its 9:10 and everybody is all gone  sorry guys i really wanted to be there


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Took me 10 mins to get in and when i did at 8-00 everyone was leaving ( but that might be because i came in ,lol).


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

It's 5:15 pm my time and I'm too late as well and on top of that got rained out of the ballgame :lol: I'll check now and then tonight and during the week to see if anyone goes in and then next Sunday.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah!!!!! 
:blob2: :blob3: :blob4: :blob: :blob7: 
but ever time I go in I am the only one  Hope to drop in when there is someone to talk to.


----------



## JJWC (Mar 10, 2004)

Same here, I was the only one in the chat room when I logged in a while earlier. Probably it's because of the time zones and that when I'm up, everyone is sleeping... :lol: 

Well, I'll keep checking this thread and will try to make it to the next chat schedule post here.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Right we will try again for sunday...............  at 7pm english time

hope to see you all there :wave:


----------



## Chisprecious (May 10, 2004)

*where ru?*

:sad10: I waZ the only on there in chat tonite! It is now 10:22 in the USA central time! Hmm... So lonely here. :sad5: yoohooo where RU? :smilebox:


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I keep checking, but I am always all bye myself


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

ozzy can we make it saturday instead of sunday.....as i definately wouldnt beable to make it this sunday


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

*sigh* 5:30cst and I was the only one in there


----------



## Chisprecious (May 10, 2004)

*Is there a good time for all????*

what time does everyone have free to chat?
10 am
noon
1pm
2pm
3pm
5pm
7pm
10pm
11pm
:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: 
I would love to chat with everyone! Alot better than posting all the time(kinda)..
And are any dayZ better than others?
Hope to chat soon.....


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

im here now and im the only one. its 5pm uk time


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I want to chat too. But I am a dork when it comes to time zones and all that. I live in California, can anyone tell me the time zone difference from you guys overseas?


----------



## stickleg1 (Jun 20, 2004)

i keep popping in but no one is there  but i will keep trying :lol:


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

I thought I'd liven up the whole chat thing again. How about when you sign onto the forum, you get into the chat as well and stay there until you get off? That way everybody that's on at the same time can chat without having to make schedules n' stuff. I'm in there now.


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

Thats a good idea tinalicious! I am in there now but no-one is in there to chat to  Come on guys we want the chat room up and running again :!:


----------



## christal (Aug 24, 2004)

*chat*

Hello everyone, we all need to use the chat.


----------



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

I like the idea of signing into chat whenever you come online. thats what I'm gonna try and do from now on. now everybody come join me!


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

yeah i agree im gunna start doing that aswell :thumbright:


----------



## CaliGirl (Mar 2, 2005)

I love the whole chat thing, but I'm the only one in there. People, please come in there


----------



## TomCan Chihuahuas (Feb 25, 2005)

*What we need to do*

Is create a day and a time to meet up.  Or 5 or 6 of them for that matter. :arrow:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

okay where are all that were going to the chat room at 9 pm this eve we are waiting lol


----------



## Deb (Sep 11, 2004)

*signing in*

well the idea of signing in to chat while your here is a good one but no one must be doing it cause I'm in there alone and i'm sure I'm not the only one at this site right now :lol: 

Just needs to become a habit


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

im in the chat  :wave:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

*Chat room Date scheduled*

it seems the best thing to do is set a date and time to meet in the chat room a week prior have an email sent to you by reminder services by that date. OK i'll start it off... Sunday April 3rd 8pm EST


----------



## ShyzMommy (Mar 4, 2005)

I am in the chat room now (830 eastern time)


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

cant get into chat room anyone else having a problem?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im chattin in there to myself ha ha ha


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

*Chat room*

im in there too talkin to maself


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

Is the Chat room still being used? Is there still a meet-up day and time?


----------

